# wound?!?!?



## Kmanzo (Jun 8, 2009)

[/URL][/img]

I just found this on my hedgie when I went to trim her nails. I have no idea how she got it and don't know what to do!! Someone help!!!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

It looks punctured to me. Is there something in the cage that sticks out, maybe a mental bar that is broken or something on the wheel? Im not sure though that is very puzzling. It looks kinda deep to me, I'd take him to the vets just incase because a lot of the over the counter antibiotic creams aren't supposed to be used on deep punctures. Infection could be an issue when the skin is broken like that. I hope he gets to feeling better


----------



## Kmanzo (Jun 8, 2009)

It doesn't appear to be deep when looking at it and it looks more like a scratch. There is absolutely nothing that could have caused a puncture or scratch and there is nothing new in the cage that could cause it. I cannot get her to a vet for another week because I'm in the middle of finals week and without a car. I am concerned about infection. Should I maybe give her a bath? Or will that irritate the wound more?


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

It's hard to tell from the picture how bad the wound is. Definitely check the cage for anything that she could have scratched herself on (and remove the item if you find a hazard). she might have done it by accident while scratching or something. If it is a scratch you can use regular polysporine on it. Otherwise I agree about the vet visit.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I wonder if she poked herself with a quill? 
How do you get her to stay like that? I have to admit, I'm a bit jealous.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Personally, I would just keep an eye on it. Clean it with warm water(no soap), dab a little regular strength(regular ONLY) Polysporin (Neosporin if you're in the states). 

It doesn't look like it's deep or large enough for stitches(though I'm just going by the picture). You say that you were nail clipping, were they getting long? Perhaps she scratched herself with her nails. How is her skin? Perhaps with the cold weather, the air is dryer now, thus causing more itchiness. 

What kind of bedding?


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

PJM said:


> How do you get her to stay like that? I have to admit, I'm a bit jealous.


That's exactly what I was thinking. :lol: In my wildest fantasies, I cannot even imagine Snarf allowing that!!

BTW...I am with the 'clean it and watch it carefully' school. When I took Snarf to the vet first time, I noticed a tiny red sore on his nose. Mentioned it to the vet who said with caged animals, he doesn't worry unless it looks infected cuz stuff like that happens a lot. Probably a quill self-injury. Gawd knows they're sharp enough. Sheesh. :roll:


----------



## Kmanzo (Jun 8, 2009)

Ok I just put on some ointment and turns out, it is more than likely a bite because when I went to put it on, she bit at me then bit at the wound. Not sure why she did that but hopefully she'll stop. Silly little girl. And I'm sad to admit but I didn't get her to stay like that. She was squirming like crazy and my camera just had a fast shutter speed so it was able to capture her without blur hahaha. Her bedding is fleece. Thank you everyone for your fast responses! It's great to know that I can get quick help during times when I'm so scared. She's currently running in her wheel as if the devil is chasing her so she doesn't seem to be in pain! Thank you everyone


----------



## Kmanzo (Jun 8, 2009)

Oh yea and her nails are not long, I just like to keep them trimmed to avoid injuries like these haha. But can't really stop her from biting herself :/


----------



## Kmanzo (Jun 8, 2009)

Oh lastly, I searched high and low and there is nothing that could have scratched her and there is also no blood. That's a relief I guess. However now she keeps licking or nibbling at the wound. I'm scared she's just gunna keep irritating it.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Kmanzo said:


> And I'm sad to admit but I didn't get her to stay like that. She was squirming like crazy and my camera just had a fast shutter speed so it was able to capture her without blur hahaha.


They don't build a camera fast enouh for Snarf. :roll:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Just a thought...I happened to see a post on another forum that might help. Her hedgie gets upset/angry and will bite himself - often in the same spot repeatedly. Maybe he has an irritation? Allergy? Bug bite? Mites?


----------



## lmg_319 (Oct 4, 2010)

My hedgie went on a rampage the other night and has a cut just like that, a little lower. I have been monitoring it and it seems a bit better today already  I'm sure your hedgie's will heal up ok too, as long as you keep an eye out for infection.


----------



## Kmanzo (Jun 8, 2009)

Thank you everyone. I'm planning on taking her to the vet next week because I do suspect her of possibly having mites so hopefully everything will clear up soon! And it's good to know that my hedgie isn't the only mental case


----------

